# In need a GOOD coffee thermos. No joke



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

As stated above... I'm a lunch packer, always been.. Hot meals, and cold meals, what ever this man is in the mood for, Im big on saving funds that way.. But what I am always in the mood for is my Hot coffee..
My woman bought me the really cute, pretty, shiny red one:furious: But, the dang thing sucks, not just on its colors, but the coffee is stone cold by 9am, if fixed at 5am.. I know guys that stated they have ones that stay hot till 3-4pm... for under 25$ any ideas here? What do you guys use.. I'm out doors like many of you ( Indoors in a cold house more-less )..

If this is off topic, sorry mods..


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Stanley. My coffee one is daing near 40 years old.
The wide mouth for soup etc is probably close to thirty years. Needed a few stoppers over the years. Other than that pretty much bullet proof.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

This bad-boy combination right here.

Andy.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. I received a travel mug (gift) around '02 that has been awesome. Well the top is beat to hell and it needed replacing. 

The new one sucks; badly. Same thing about hot stuff cooling off quickly. Yes, I preheat before using and still can't keep coffee hot for more than an hour.

My original was purchased at Starbucks. There's nothing special looking about it but dang, does it work great. Next time I wander into a SB, I'll see if they have any that look similar. Something tells me I'm not gonna find another like it without spending some big money on a specialty mug.

:sad:


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

griz said:


> Stanley. My coffee one is daing near 40 years old.
> The wide mouth for soup etc is probably close to thirty years. Needed a few stoppers over the years. Other than that pretty much bullet proof.:thumbsup:


 My buddy I think had that one, not sure if it was Stanley, but the think was green and heavy like a Jdam bomb..


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

get a good ol' fashion metal one. Those plastic, vaccuumed glass ones are horrible. I am using one of those now, I miss my old metal thermos. It was my dads from the 70's. A ladder fell on it and cracked it... I was very depressed when that happened. Keep stuff hot for 18+ hours.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you ever contested getting a thermos that plugs in your truck? Also I believe glass lined thermos stay hotter longer.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> This bad-boy combination right here.
> 
> Andy.


The Thermos way outlasts the lunch box.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Crawl-Dog said:


> My buddy I think had that one, not sure if it was Stanley, but the think was green and heavy like a Jdam bomb..


Sounds like it.:thumbsup:

They are all steel. Only thing that can break is the stopper. They'll pour hot coffee late in the afternoon.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is too good to pass up!






OK carry on, I feel better now.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> This is too good to pass up!
> 
> OK carry on, I feel better now.:laughing:


And I was just told I have too much time on _my _hands. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

:laughing::clap::notworthy


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a couple of Stanley thermos- I picked up the last one for $7 at an estate sale. The thing will hold a whole pot of coffee! I like to put some boiling water in it to preheat it prior to putting my coffee in. Still plenty hot 12 hours later


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> This bad-boy combination right here.
> 
> Andy.


Andy, That's exactly what I need. Thanks.:clap:
-Paul


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, steel Stanley, nothing else comes close. I get ribbed for taking that sucker deer hunting, but at 5PM on the way out of the woods, they love me for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> This bad-boy combination right here.
> 
> Andy.


That the one my buddy had, the Jdam bomb... thinh was heavy as hell, and he poured coffee at 4pm and it was still to hot to drink.

65$ tho is a bit steep



griz said:


> Sounds like it.:thumbsup:
> 
> They are all steel. Only thing that can break is the stopper. They'll pour hot coffee late in the afternoon.


yeah the pic above is the one I seen.. it was the witches tit of thermoses 



rselectric1 said:


> This is too good to pass up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great addition to the thread:thumbsup:



carpentershane said:


> I have a couple of Stanley thermos- I picked up the last one for $7 at an estate sale. The thing will hold a whole pot of coffee! I like to put some boiling water in it to preheat it prior to putting my coffee in. Still plenty hot 12 hours later


Thats what word has it, 12hrs.. I seen it happen from my pals.. whats the cost for it new?

Like the *angus242* said, mine was a gift too. I gonna have to make it fall by mistake and get a new one.. The guilt, it's horrible.. I'm a bad man for not appreciating my gift from the woman! But it looks so pretty...


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yep, steel Stanley, nothing else comes close. I get ribbed for taking that sucker deer hunting, but at 5PM on the way out of the woods, they love me for it. :thumbsup:


I was teasing my co-working at the end of the job for his at 4pm, till he poured it.. I started scratching my head and looked on in envy.:shutup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the best one ive owned was a stanley, i would fill it up at 6am and then at 10pm dump out what might be left in it to clean it for the next day, still hot.

only thing was over one summer i stored it away, when i took it out hte following winter and used it my coffee was cold by 2pm... not sure if it was a cracked seal or what but it was awesome, think i payed $35 at walmart


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

It keeps hot stuff hot and cold stuff cold but how does it know?


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

The Stanley thermos is perfect for the average contractor - break proof and keeps the hot things hot and the cold things cold. If you're in need of something larger, check out the Stanley pump carafe, it's all stainless as well and works just as well as their thermos.


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

jmiller said:


> That's not the bad-boy combo. This is the bad-boy combo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can also use the flask for soup...:no::no:


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

74craig said:


> Ive only used stanly for years.Their service is great if you ever have a problem,no questions asked they send you a new one.I have always boiled water to pre heat the thermos.Stanly recomends you pre heat the thermos.


Np issues with service? thats awesome... so if it falls will they replace it?

Like many stated about the pre-heating, Im gonna try that!



alongston said:


> Check Amazon for steel ones. They have Stanley's too.


Been on Amazon looking..:thumbsup:



SmithsResurfaci said:


> I have a stainless steel stanley one.I holds a pot of coffee by itself and comes with two matching travel mugs.I leave my house around 6 am and its still piping hot by 8 when I finish the last of it.The top can be used as a cup as well and it has a vacuumed push button spout.I refill it at any quik trip I come across and go throughout my 10 qand 12 hour work day.I drink about 13 pots a day however so it doesnt last long enough to see how long the heat will last.I have had it in there for 5 hours before while I was in a house resurfacing a tub that someone else did and it failed.I had to strip the whole tub before I could resurface it and provide my 5 year warranty to it.But when I left the job I saw my thermos sitting in the seat and thankful it was still steaming when I poured it out into my cup.


My buddy did the same like I said, it was 4pm when he poured that dang thing, and it was piping hot bro.. no joke



ebivremodel said:


> Here' what I bought at least 10+ years ago. Works great!
> 
> It's on www.amazon.com for $49.00


I pulled her into the room and shown her this, giving her a suttle hint..:whistling



txgencon said:


> If I have the jobsite to myself, I bring a 24 cup urn and brew coffee on site. Around 3:00 p.m. of so, you start to need a sharp knife to cut the stream from the spigot to the cup, but it's still good.


I have a converter in my truck, but dont think I could manage a coffee pot on the seat! hahha



ebivremodel said:


> I'm sure you can also use the flask for soup...:no::no:


To bad im in the program, I'm a friend of Bill .W's hahah:thumbsup:


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

jmiller said:


> That's not the bad-boy combo. This is the bad-boy combo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, you need practice with the small flasks I do love my Stanley one. It's got a skull decal and is for rum. Gift from the wifey.

I also learned recently that my newer Stanley doesn't work well anymore. The old one got backed over...


----------



## JRSeifert (Apr 22, 2010)

My Dad is my partner; he and I are both big coffee drinkers.

If you only need the thermos, he has the Stanley Bolt, made by Thermos. It's only about 25 bucks, won't roll if it tips over on the ground, and keeps things plenty hot. It sits in a cold truck before and after lunch, and whatever is left is still hot for the drive home.

It's only a quart I think, so it won't hold a whole pot of coffee, but still quite a bit. I use a smaller Thermax one - too much coffee sours my stomach, so I don't need a giant one.

I like Thermos brand stuff. Here's a good one:
http://www.thermos.com/product_details.aspx?ProdID=273&CatCode=BEVG&q=

Or This one:
http://www.thermos.com/product_details.aspx?ProdID=272&CatCode=BEVG&q=


----------



## 74craig (Dec 28, 2010)

They replaced mine and never had me send the old one back.Outstanding coustmer service.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

74craig said:


> They replaced mine and never had me send the old one back.Outstanding coustmer service.


I'm not a liar or a thief, but, I really want this Thermos my man... You have me t-h-i-n-k-i-n-g here...:whistling


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Crawl-Dog said:


> As stated above... I'm a lunch packer, always been.. Hot meals, and cold meals, what ever this man is in the mood for, Im big on saving funds that way.. But what I am always in the mood for is my Hot coffee..
> My woman bought me the really cute, pretty, shiny red one:furious: But, the dang thing sucks, not just on its colors, but the coffee is stone cold by 9am, if fixed at 5am.. I know guys that stated they have ones that stay hot till 3-4pm... for under 25$ any ideas here? What do you guys use.. I'm out doors like many of you ( Indoors in a cold house more-less )..
> 
> If this is off topic, sorry mods..


Check out this sight.

http://www.tshirtsngiftideas.com/search/Occupations/pg=1&prod=Large_Thermos_Bottle/Carpenter.htm


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

This thread coulda been over in one post. Stanley is the best, hands down, not even close. Some things are indisputable. This is one of those things.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Joe Carola said:


> Check out this sight.
> 
> http://www.tshirtsngiftideas.com/search/Occupations/pg=1&prod=Large_Thermos_Bottle/Carpenter.htm


No sh_t, I like the personal logo idea...:thumbsup:


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe the goverment can help you............. their good at helping the helpless.......... :whistling


----------

